# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro Box official version 3.5.2 Released

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.5.2 ?* *New!! Hot !!*   Improve MTK onekey Root function to be more stableFix MTK 657x Read & Write & Format Function bugsSPD Android oneclick Root function addedSPD unlock function new method addedSPD Read IMEI New method addedSPD new flash ICs addedCoolSand New flash ICs addedCoolSand unlock function ImprovedAndroid Read info function addedAndroid Reset /wipe function addedAndroid Reboot recovery function addedUpdate Main software to V3.5.2 (V3.5.1 is beta test version. so non release for public)  *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*As  usual, Version 3.5.2 request install Suite version 2.1.6 at first,We  recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to  new version which is available for all customers with valid, To download  that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade your software online!

----------

